# pin hole paper negative failure



## mysteryscribe (Feb 22, 2006)

The camera that made this paper negative is a pinhole camera on steroids.  It have a baush and lamb lens (no shutter or diaphram) with a pin hole diaphram in the wrong place.  This is a failure in that I cant control the light at that position however tomorrow is another day.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

What a bizarre effect! I must say, this might be a technical failure, but with the right subject you could get some neat images with it.  I'm kinda liking this....it reminds me of something, but I can't think of what it is....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats all software... It just went in flat and dark... I have a freeware filter program and the print is a combination of those.  I know I liked the bizarre picture from an old photo album look... also a bit of pin and ink poster print look about it.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Thats all software... It just went in flat and dark... I have a freeware filter program and the print is a combination of those. I know I liked the bizarre picture from an old photo album look... also a bit of pin and ink poster print look about it.


I like it a bunch. :thumbup: You should mosey over to a park or a cemetery with the little camera.... :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 23, 2006)

now here is the next improvement still one more test to go.  this is again a paper negative this time not so much software..


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

I didn't see the original without all the software editing.....some blown areas here, though you still have good tonal range.    :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 23, 2006)

Im not worried about any of that right now, I m still working on coverage and exposure control.  When I build i don't usually go into taking a lens apart so I am learning that the placement of the aperture is very important.  To far forward and you lose your coverage it cuts down on the spread of the lens... To far back and enough light is cut out by the rest of the lens so that you cant figure the fstop to save your butt.

So i have it in the right place, and I figured out the correct exposure, so tomorrow I will try to shoot a real picture with it (after a test to make sure)  

By the way I have the drill bits on order to make an f90 aperuture  That should be an interesting project.  I had never made a pin hole camera with a lens nor had I used a barrel lens before.  I kind of like both.  the 18 minute exposures on paper sure do allow me to get a lot done.  

I have to do some work on the tripod tomorrow to.  I want to make darn sure the camera shake is eliminated.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 23, 2006)

by the way does that first one remind you of reticulation.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 24, 2006)

I have no idea what happened to the pics but alas its the story of my life.. Today I worked out the exposure bugs and even the coverage bugaboo and shot the film version of the pinhole camera.  

Wouldn't you know I shot it at almost noon.  Yep you guessed it lens flare.  I decided to stop shooting it in 4x5 way way too expensive and the coverage isnt all that good still.  It is time to retire the 4x5 camera.  

I have bid on about five more roid' pack cams.  I sold one of the pinholes on ebay, so im going to make another one but.... I want to make a super pinhole with lens for me.  I have lots of broken lens laying about.  They will make fine barrel lenses for fixed aperture pinhole camerax.  That should be an interesting chore.

It is time to decide about the paper negatives.  If i go that route I'm going to have to buy more paper.  I develop them like film in a daylight tank so they arent any more trouble than a sheet of film.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 24, 2006)

What's a pin and ink look?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 24, 2006)

Not sure what anyone else would think it means but in my case its the look of a picture that has been drawn then copied.  The paper takes on the shadings of the ink treatment.  Blobs actually.  Thats also what the filter is called.  Ink outline ....  You can see the gunky look in the print that is still up.  Somehow print two got switched for a camera picture.


----------

